# Recommmend me the BEST headlamp for an AUTO MECHANIC



## Pila_Power (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, it's a friends birthday this week and I've only just worked out what he could do with. Here's the particular requirements:

Light weight.
Compact.
Luxeon powered, not 5mm LED etc.
White.
Couple hours runtime minimum.
Accepts Rechargeable batteries.
Must be kinda robust - you all know how mechanics are...
Possibly water resistant - thinking grease, oil spills etc.
Replacement windows/lenses available.
*EDIT:* Regulated is good, though not essential.

All suggestions greatly appreciated, thanks CPFers!! :thumbsup:

Tim.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 14, 2006)

StenLight S7

Brunton L3


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks CHC, I only had PT EOS on my list - I'll go look those up now!

OK, Stenlight runs about $300 plus USD... a bit too steep. Not really a headlamp cos you need a helmet it seems?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 14, 2006)

You're Welcome!

There's also the HID+LED type headlamps like NiteRider's MOAB and Flight. These can also be used without a helmet if one has the headband/strap adapter. Same also with Light and Motion's Arc Li-Ion Ultra.

I've seen these both in the shops that sells them, and the and these are REALLY BRIGHT!

Enjoy!


----------



## Blindspot (Jun 15, 2006)

You do not need a helmet for the Stenlight - you can get a headlight strap cheap. I have one and it works fine.


----------



## Haz (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the PT-EOS is good, simple to operate, water resistent, and provides a pretty good spot of beam, switch can be operated with gloves on.


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 15, 2006)

Princeton Tec Apex.

3W Regulated 
High/Low on the main Luxeon or High/Low on small leds
Takes common AA rechargables
Waterproof to 1 meter

Compared to the price of some of the other headlamps mentioned, you can buy a few Apex headlamps, and you'll still have some money left over to go buy a CentraLED (currently $99 special until this friday). https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/119600


----------



## Haz (Jun 15, 2006)

I was thinking of the PT-Apex as well, however due to the battery compartment at the back of the head, it may be inconvenient if you need to crawl under the car and lie down on ground, unless it's possible to adjust the battery compartment to the right or the left of the head.


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 15, 2006)

Haz said:


> I was thinking of the PT-Apex as well, however due to the battery compartment at the back of the head, it may be inconvenient if you need to crawl under the car and lie down on ground, unless it's possible to adjust the battery compartment to the right or the left of the head.



The battery compartment can move around the "headband" strap. However, the removable top strap is hooked onto the top of the battery compartment. I use the top strap on mine, but my fiancee keeps her's off because it messes up her hair. :hairpull:

If you want to use the top strap with the battery pack moved to the side, you would have to attach it some way. It could easily be sewn on if you or someone knows how to sew.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 15, 2006)

the only real good headlamp company that I know of that makes a lot of headlamps is Princeton Tec...

if you could use 5mm i'd say use the quad...

if not i'd say the EOS... however, there isn't a lens replacement for it... i'd do the mod to the eos below in my signature...


----------



## bpond (Jun 15, 2006)

Might I also recommend the CentraLED? Here is a link to a review by a fellow CPFr. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/centraled_100led.htm

Might I also say that the $99.95 deal expires at 4 pm EDT tomorrow.

Bob

www.centraled.net Code CPF1


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, here's another one to check out—The SILVA 480

They're located in Clifton Hill, Vic 3068 Australia.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 15, 2006)

Great, thanks everyone!! I think I'm going to lean towards a Pretezl Tikka or something very close to it.

Maybe when I buy it for myself I can justify spending a decent wad of cash and the abovementioned lights seem really really tempting.

Thanks for the replies! 

Tim.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Enjoy that Petzl Tikka. Sure will be ***** as a nine bob note (archaic) if it were a "Pretezl"!

Anyhou, I enjoy using my Petzl Tikka XP and have no regrets purchasing it.


----------



## jeep44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Low end-$20- .... a Dorcy super 1 watt headlamp, with a 1 watt luxeon. I have two of them-one for work,and one for home. I'm astonished by the brightness and beam-throwing ability of this lamp. I got them at Lowes.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 16, 2006)

OK, you have all been a great help but in true style, I'm gonna get both! 

Well, sort of at least. Princeton Tec EOS x 2 will be picked up tomorrow, thanks to a few recommendations.

Jar3ds, do you have any details of the mod you did to your EOS? There's no way I'm gonna leave mine stock after hearing you had already modded one!! 

The other is for my friends birthday, he'll most likely want me to mod his after a bit too hehe.

Jar: PM sent regarding mod - thanks!

Thanks again everyone!

Tim.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 16, 2006)

read post #16 on:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1459058#post1459058


----------



## mrme (Jun 19, 2006)

I would get the headlamp with the most spill you can. You are never working more than arms length with a car and a tightly focused hot spot is the worst thing a light can have. 
An large array of 5mm LEDs would probably be the best off the shelf solution. I hear putting scotch tape on the PT EOS helps smooth out the the beam, but I suspect it will still be too focused. 

As for the battery pack on the back, it really doesn't matter for crawling under cars. You have to have a light you can set on the ground to in the area of your arms. Seeing where your forehead is just blinds you to the area you need to see. This is not true if the vehicle is on a lift, but if you have a lift you will have a drop light. A headlight that will sit flat on the ground and shoot light striaght up would be ideal.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup, I hear ya mrme. I know this guy will want to take it out shooting and for general use as well as for work so maybe a removable filter/diffuser would be good.

I have ordered the PT EOS and plan to mod mine in accordance with Jar3d's ideas above. I bet I get asked to mod the 'udder' one too. hehe


----------

